# boot e installazione da: internet e/o wireless

## Matte88

Rieccomi qui dopo un lunghiiissimo periodo!   :Wink: 

Vengo subito al dunque.

Ho per le mani tre PowerMac: 2 G3 B&W ed un G4.

La configurazione HW della mia rete domestica è in schema:

presa_telef--->modem/router--->G3a(eth)+G3b(eth)+G4(eth)   +   laptop(wifi)

Ho così collegato i vari computers perchè in testa ho l'idea di usare solamente il laptop (così posso liberamente muovermi per casa) o qualsiasi altro dispositivo connesso ad internet per gestire l'installazione di Gentoo sui tre MAC.

Il problema è che sono dannatamente a secco di nozioni riguardanti le reti, controllo remoto (via locale e anche via internet) e boot da rete.

Vi faccio l'esempio pratico di come vorrei gestire la cosa.

Piazzo i tre MAC in garage, li collego al router e li accendo: da questo momento in poi non voglio più vederli per lavorare esclusivamente e comodamente con il mio portatile quando sono a casa (e quindi connnesso al router) e quando vado in università (connesso ad internet in questo caso).

Ora, spiegata questa mia idea, passiamo ad un sunto, più precisamente i miei dubbi sono:

- avviare l'installazione (passatemi il paragone-> "bootare il livecd via rete") quando sono a casa=connesso via wifi al router

- continuare l'installazione (sia quando sono a casa, sia quando sarò un uni)

Vi prego, spiegatemi la cose in linguaggio semplice semplice perchè, come ho già scritto, non ne capisco un acca!   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ringrazio in anticipo tutti coloro i quali mi supporteranno in quest'opera, ai miei occhi molto, molto, molto ardua, ciao!   :Very Happy: 

P. S.: questo metodo d'installazione/gestione mi tornerà sicuramente utile in futuro e credo, se il progetto che ho in testa prenderà vita, ci risentiremo ancora...   :Cool: 

----------

## k01

dunque, per l'installazione una volta avviato il livecd:

# /etc/init.d/ssh start

# passwd

e imposti una password, visto che poi da un altro computer devi dare

# ssh root@computerconillivecd

e poi fai l'installazione normale comodamente dal terminale del portatile

per la gestione del sistema puoi ricorrere sempre a openssh e fare tutto da terminale, graficamente puoi utilizzare vnc o il login remoto del display manager (kdm o gdm che sia)

volendo se la scheda di rete lo supporta puoi accendere anche il computer tramite wakeonlan

per accedere ai computer locali dall'esterno è necessario impostare un port forwarding sul router, in modo che dando

# ssh root@tuoippubblico

si accede al computer della tua rete locale che desideri raggiungere anche dall'esterno

l'installazione di gentoo non è che richieda giorni e giorni, non credo sia necessario avere la possibilità di continuarla anche da altre sedi, cioè una volta presa la mano in un'oretta il sistema di base si installa, poi si compila il tutto, ma il computer fa da solo...

PS: spero sia tutto chiaro, se hai dubbi chiedi pure  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/ssh start

 

/etc/init.d/sshd =)

----------

## Matte88

Per il momento è tutto chiaro, debbo appoggiarmi a SSH, ok. Non pensavo fosse così semplice   :Shocked: 

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> dunque, per l'installazione una volta avviato il livecd:

 Debbo per forza inserire il LiveCD in ogni PC per effettuare il boot oppure posso fare anche questo via remoto tramite il mio laptop?

P. S.: lo so che poi il sistema compila e fa tutto da solo, ma io i PC non li voglio pù vedere una volta accesi, finchè l'installazione non sarà completata del tutto (DE incluso, programmi vari e configurazioni varie...)

----------

## k01

puoi provare questo metodo di installazione:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/altinstall.xml#doc_chap4

io però personalmente non l'ho mai provato quindi non so aiutarti più di così   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675221-highlight-.html

----------

## k01

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675221-highlight-.html

 

emerge --keep-going??? a quell'epoca non esisteva ancora?? oppure non è la stessa cosa?

----------

## djinnZ

non era la stessa cosa.

Esempio (non mi viene a mente il caso quindi invento i pacchetti): il pacchetto app-qualcosa/vattelappesca richiede, nell'ordine, sys-app/vattammazza e dev-libs/nonmescuccia;

sys-app/vattammazza richiede a sua volta sys-util/puozzimuri, dev-libs/vammuriammazzato e dev-libs/mavaff, sempre nell'ordine;

supponiamo che dev-libs/vammuriammazzato, perchè è basato su java e litiga con il kernel hardened, non possa essere compilato.

emerge --keep-going vattelappesca avrebbe dovuto lasciarti compilato solo sys-util/puozzimuri mentre until [ $e != 0 ]; do {emerge --resume --skipfirst ; e=$? }; done ti lasciava compilato anche nonmescuccia e mavaff

Questo fino alla 2.0 dalla 2.1.3 o giù di li emerge --resume --skipfirst non produce più effetto (vengono saltate le dipendenze direttamente) ma è importante notare che emerge pacchetto1 ; emerge pacchetto2 non sono la stessa cosa che emerge pacchetto1 pacchetto2 da questo punto di vista, indipendentemente dalla versione di portage che usi.

resta da vedere se con EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPS="--keep-going=" --skipfirst ottiene l'effetto di una volta. Ma sono troppo pigro per andare a verificare.

----------

